# Mosquito repellent??



## carlyjonesmaurer (Jun 11, 2013)

My goats are getting eaten alive by Mosquitos. Any ideas or suggestions on how to help them out??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Tractor Supply sells a bug repellent for goats. It comes as a concentrate that you mix with water, or one you use straight. I will look at the name on the 
bottle tomorrow morning when I go out and milk and try to remember to post it here! 
I spray it on their backs, bellies and legs then carefully wipe it on their faces and ears. It does help, but since I live in the woods and
we have had lots of rain this year, it will be put to the test! I do not know if you can use a repellent that is used for cattle or horses. Maybe someone
else will know.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Citronella oil works great and smells awesome, or fly spray. I have even used OFF bug spray, the deep woods scent smells really good, lol. Just don't put it on sensitve areas, I don't know if it will irritate those areas


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I use a horse fly and bug spray ,bronco or any brand from tractor supply


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, the fly spray I like is called EX Ultra Shield, it is water and sweat proof, and lasts a long time, AND is scented with citronella, I really like it and it works.


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

What is recommended for a Nubian goat I am currently milking? The Mosquitos are so bad this summer. This is my first dairy goat. Thanks!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Something natural would be safest, like citronella oil.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I use Bronco for the goats and dogs. It works great. When I am milking, I burn a citronella thing that helps keep them away from me and the does on the milk stand and the pickett line.


----------



## Srhess5 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------

